# Spam Alert



## mish (Jan 22, 2007)

Sending spam in PM's is not permitted.  Mods/Admin, please be aware.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2007)

_Mish,_
_If you see a post that you feel is spam, you can report it to us. There is a report post box right next to the karma box by each users name._
_kadesma _


----------



## mish (Jan 22, 2007)

MJ, GB, Kads, Andy M - forwarded the spam mail to you.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> MJ, GB, Kads, Andy M - forwarded the spam mail to you.


Got it and pm'd you back Mish.
kadesma


----------



## Katie H (Jan 22, 2007)

I just forwarded a spam message, too.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 22, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> I just forwarded a spam message, too.


Thanks for your help Katie.

kadesma


----------



## Franca (Jan 22, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _If you see a post that you feel is spam, you can report it to us. There is a report post box right next to the karma box by each users name._


Not in PMs there isn't, but it would be nice if there was!


----------

